# Lilford Park



## BikinGlynn (Mar 24, 2019)

Lilford park was originally acquired by William Briowne in 1473 & the beautiful hall was built in 1495.
The estate has gone through numerous owners & is now owned by the Micklewright family who are still resident a lot of the time.
The grounds also housed the USAF 303rd station hospital during WW2 which was later converted to a Polish school until 1954 but all trace of this has now gone.

Aviaries were built for Thomas Littleton Powys in the 1800s which become relevant here.
Thomas Littleton Powys was an avid ornithologist & is personally responsible for introducing the little Owl into Britian in 1880.

The 7th Baron Lilford restocked the aviaries around 1970, containing more than 350 birds of 110 species, and opened the Park to the public. This was closed to the public in 1990 & all the birds subsequently sold off.

The hall & grounds featured in the BBC series "by the sword divided" in the 90s

My friends mother worked here when we were children & I have vivid memories of days here in my childhood. We were free to ride our bikes around the park as it was never a "busy" attraction. I even recall being alloed to help feed some of the birds of prey which was very exciting as a youngster. I would of been 13 when this closed!

The Explore

Iv been looking at this place for ages & finally found time for a solo visit today. 
I only did half of the grounds & believe there is a lot more to see so a return is in order. 
A lot of the aviaries are being used for storage & I was very close to what I believe were groundsmen s cottages so wasn't as relaxed explore as it may come across. 
Im pretty sure it hasn't been reported before so hope its of interest to some of you!


IMG_1342 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Enclosure, possibly for large birds like Rhea or Ostrich 

IMG_1301 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1307 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1309 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1313 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Seriously Overgrown Aviaries


IMG_1314 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1315 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1317 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1321 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Inside an Aviary


IMG_1320 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1322 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Summer House. Worryingly a lot of these buildings had dog food |& bowls in them but I was not sniffed out


IMG_1323 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1325 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1329 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Former cafe, again being used for storage


IMG_1331 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Gatehouse


IMG_1340 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1336 by BikinGlynn, on Flickr



IMG_1346 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1343 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1345 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Also after this explore I now know how to spell Aviaries ;-) thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Mar 25, 2019)

Interesting, thank you.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 25, 2019)

Well that was certainly different! You must have some balls just walking in! Mention of people still living on the estate - hmm!
The grounds sound similar to a park we had up here: Lambton Lion Park. School dragged us to Lambton several times. It was a park staffed by frustrated people who'd get quite angry when giving talks about their animals (might have something to do with us kids being little scroats too). Lambton Lion Park was partially explored years ago and is mostly built on now.

Gate houses. Those appeared to be live and yet are clearly not! Makes me wonder just how many are lived in. The question is: Do I have the balls to knock and check them??

Very different that. I liked it


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 25, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Well that was certainly different! You must have some balls just walking in! Mention of people still living on the estate - hmm!
> The grounds sound similar to a park we had up here: Lambton Lion Park. School dragged us to Lambton several times. It was a park staffed by frustrated people who'd get quite angry when giving talks about their animals (might have something to do with us kids being little scroats too). Lambton Lion Park was partially explored years ago and is mostly built on now.
> 
> Gate houses. Those appeared to be live and yet are clearly not! Makes me wonder just how many are lived in. The question is: Do I have the balls to knock and check them??
> ...



Yeah just go for it! Someone suggested to me one of these was lived in but pretty sure it wasnt although one was locked. 
What u see there is all they are (a small octaganol room) Im doubtfull in this day anyone could live in them.
That said obviously some are bigger so the ones you talk about may be.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 25, 2019)

Now that is different from the usual.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2019)

Bit different that mate. Some really nice shots there - especially the 4th from last one.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 25, 2019)

Cheers Hughie, I like that one too & the 14th although I did have to lighten that up a bit lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2019)

I enjoyed that one.its a bit different.hope you can find more. I would be at that place like mad to find more


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 29, 2019)

Mikeymutt said:


> I enjoyed that one.its a bit different.hope you can find more. I would be at that place like mad to find more



Quite a bit gere, I should of put this link in thread really lol 
Lilford Hall >> History of Lilford Park


----------



## smiler (Mar 29, 2019)

That is good, lovely set of pics the opening shot was a beaut, Loved it, Thanks


----------

